# Do you run with your floundering lights on?



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Sometimes I leave my HPS lights on while running from one spot to another and was stopped last night for it. I've done it for years and have never been warned until last night. The law is the law and I won't argue with them about it. The FWC officer was very nice about, he said I looked like a 35 mph comet about to burn out. Have you ever been stopped for doing this?


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

just curious but was there any reason explained with it
I mean what was the law 
is it so they can see your Nav Lights ?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I do unless it's a long run. Never had a problem before.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Unable to clearly see my bow lights, potential creating a hazard with other boaters. My bow lights weren't visable from 112 degrees. Flood lights could blind other boaters.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I installed a raised bow light on my rig to get it above my lights.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



flounderslayerman said:


> I installed a raised bow light on my rig to get it above my lights.


My bow lights are actually mounted on each side of my console. When I mounted my trolling motor, I couldn't find a way to mount my single bow light. After riding over to Bass Pro and looking at the new Mako's I decided to mount them on the console. I figured since a new boat was manufactured with them on the console it would be legal for me to relocate mine.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

funny, I was curious about the same thing after just finishing my lights...I can see the argument about being a nav. hazard of sorts by blinding other boaters maybe...then again the lights are angled down and if other boaters can't see that coming at em...well, you know :001_huh: thanks for spreading the word though, one less reason to be stopped!


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

well thanx for the info and enlightening us to be more aware
also nice shop


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, but finding a nav light amongnst your flounder lights can be difficult.

How hard is it to turn off your flounder lights so as to be legal?

Jim


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Everywhere I go unless there's another is coming my way close then I turn them off. So far no issues but I'm in bama. I've read on the bow fishing site where a lot of them have me stopped and ticketed in other states.
My nav. Lights are on the side of my boat so hopefully they can see them.'


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

jim t said:


> Sorry, but finding a nav light amongnst your flounder lights can be difficult.
> 
> How hard is it to turn off your flounder lights so as to be legal?
> 
> Jim


Jim, it is not hard or aggravating to turn them off. I leave them on 99.9% of the time just because I can see better and is normally a little more comforting to my wife and daughter. It does take a few minutes for the lights to warm up. I have never given any thought to someone needing or wanting to see my navigation lights due to the amount of light illuminated from the HPS lights


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Tail Chaser said:


> well thanx for the info and enlightening us to be more aware
> also nice shop


Thanks


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I've always ran with mine on from spot to spot ...... what's the difference between us running with flounder lights burning and the tug boats running with that bright ass spot light ?

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you get a Ticket???


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

It takes time for human eyes to adjust to darkness. Night vision can be affected, and cause an unsafe condition after and encounter with someone running flounder lights. 
As a courtesy, at least kill them if approaching someone in the channel:thumbsup:


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Jet fishin said:


> It takes time for human eyes to adjust to darkness. Night vision can be affected, and cause an unsafe condition after and encounter with someone running flounder lights.
> As a courtesy, at least kill them if approaching someone in the channel:thumbsup:


Where I gig I normally don't see another boater but if I had one near by I would definitely kill the light when under way.

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Murphy's Law said:


> Where I gig I normally don't see another boater but if I had one near by I would definitely kill the light when under way.
> 
> Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


 


Hey Murph, We were camping at Ft. Mcrea a while back and went around by boat to the Jetty to drown some shrimp.....
On the way back in, there was what looked like a School Bus with the Sun on it, working the sand bar...... It was a BITCH staring into the Sun trying to find the inlet to Ft. Mcrea w/o running aground......

My only point here is that it Does FU the eyes and night vision of those comming at you from quite a ways away... ( i didn't catch any fish because of those damn lights...:whistling: )


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Hey Murph, We were camping at Ft. Mcrea a while back and went around by boat to the Jetty to drown some shrimp.....
> On the way back in, there was what looked like a School Bus with the Sun on it, working the sand bar...... It was a BITCH staring into the Sun trying to find the inlet to Ft. Mcrea w/o running aground......
> 
> My only point here is that it Does FU the eyes and night vision of those comming at you from quite a ways away... ( i didn't catch any fish because of those damn lights...:whistling: )


LOL you know those lights ain't why you didn't catch any fish 

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen another boat with their lights like this 











I found it much harder to tell how close he was....Plus it's easy for a person's body to be in the way blocking them.

I don't like them there.


I do run with my Flounder lights on.

Just the other week....I had some guy in a much bigger boat, come out of the channel and over to where I was to tell me about blinding him....

Hey douche Bag.....Stop staring at my lights.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Not sure if those nav lights will pass muster*

The Carolina Skiff I have had them moved after the previous owner was ticketed for having them like yours pictured here. X Shark summed it up pretty well. They have to be plainly visible.... I am sure if you ask the law dogs, they will give you the straight scoop. 

Regarding the lights, I wondered about all the vessels I see frequently with lights all over. I guess the trick is to have your nav lights really bright and visible. Glad you didn't get a ticket!

Best of luck,

Bob

PS: I like driving with lights on to see debris, but my little 12v 100w halogens aren't that big of a threat, but I will turn them off and use the spot light.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

boatnbob said:


> The Carolina Skiff I have had them moved after the previous owner was ticketed for having them like yours pictured here. X Shark summed it up pretty well. They have to be plainly visible.... I am sure if you ask the law dogs, they will give you the straight scoop.
> 
> Regarding the lights, I wondered about all the vessels I see frequently with lights all over. I guess the trick is to have your nav lights really bright and visible. Glad you didn't get a ticket!
> 
> ...


They sell brand new boats with the lights mounted on the console like that. So if it's not legal why can a manufactuer get away with it ?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



flounderslayerman said:


> boatnbob said:
> 
> 
> > The Carolina Skiff I have had them moved after the previous owner was ticketed for having them like yours pictured here. X Shark summed it up pretty well. They have to be plainly visible.... I am sure if you ask the law dogs, they will give you the straight scoop.
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*I wondered the same thing!*

The boat I bought had factory mounted lights like that. Not sure what the rub was. Maybe the guy had to have something to write up. There is one in every crowd. (not picking on LEO's or FWC guys). Every group has one.

When I bought it, it had the console lights and separate lights on the gunnels as well. I asked the guy why and he explained it like I posted earlier. I thought it was strange, but hey, I left it not wanting a ticket myself. 

Bob


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have had a few bitching about the genny,well one drunk woman thought my boat motor was running.I love laughing at the drunks on the water. Have to say,if you don't like people fishing near your house then move. I run 4 halo's and shut the genny down when I move,mainly because I don't want to sit next to it screaming in my ear. Yes its a honda,but its the old style loud as heck. A grand for a quiet honda just isn't in my vocabulary or budget.

Wonder what those folks would think of an air motor and a genny running?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!


I'll bet the manufacturer expects owners to turn those lights off while running.:whistling::whistling::whistling:

Jim


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Was it you?*



Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> 
> Unable to clearly see my bow lights, potential creating a hazard with other boaters. My bow lights weren't visable from 112 degrees. Flood lights could blind other boaters.


I spoke with someone Wed. night about the high mounted white lights that were blinding. I hope no offence was taken. They are nice, but are a nav. hazard to oncoming boats.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



jim t said:


> Gnwdad said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> ...


Jim, I was speaking of the navigation lights. Do you really think the manufacturer expects you to turn them off while running.....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

OK Lets get right to the point on Nav lights mounted on the console.

Yes they meet the requirements.....and they are easy for the manufacture to install there.

BUT....... That doesn't mean the boat is easy to see. 

When the Red/Green Nav lights are closer to the White Stern light, it makes it harder to tell how Big the boat is.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, I was speaking of the navigation lights. Do you really think the manufacturer expects you to turn them off while running.....


OOPS MY BAD!. I thought you were talking about the white lights near the Nav Lights.

Sorry,

Jim


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

I keep mine on because Im fat, lazy, and from BAMA and I will keep them on, I don't care :thumbup:


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

boatnbob said:


> The Carolina Skiff I have had them moved after the previous owner was ticketed for having them like yours pictured here. X Shark summed it up pretty well. They have to be plainly visible.... I am sure if you ask the law dogs, they will give you the straight scoop.
> 
> Regarding the lights, I wondered about all the vessels I see frequently with lights all over. I guess the trick is to have your nav lights really bright and visible. Glad you didn't get a ticket!
> 
> ...


 

Just as a point of reference, having your floundering lights on is against the Navigational Rules of the Road, regarding navigation lights.



> Rule 20: _(b) The Rules concerning lights shall be complied with from sunset to sunrise, and during such times *no other lights shall be exhibited*, except such lights which cannot be mistaken for the lights specified in these Rules or do not impair their visibility or distinctive character, or interfere with the keeping of a proper look-out._


That being said, I highly doubt local FWC are going to know this, but I would assume if it happens enough to non-floundering people, they would complain and then enforcement would kick up. The best thing about floundering is that you mostly have the waterways to yourself, but don't get pissed if I'm running with just my nav lights and I shine you with a spot light as I can't see sh*t because of your lights! :no:


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> 
> Sometimes I leave my HPS lights on while running from one spot to another and was stopped last night for it. I've done it for years and have never been warned until last night. The law is the law and I won't argue with them about it. The FWC officer was very nice about, he said I looked like a 35 mph comet about to burn out. Have you ever been stopped for doing this?


If nothing else you gotta love the officer's description, it's almost flattering. Glad he was cool.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

GIggaMon said:


> I keep mine on because Im fat, lazy, and from BAMA and I will keep them on, I don't care :thumbup:


I know I am old, but courtesy and consideration used to be a very big part of the boating experience. 

cour·te·sy [ kúrtəssee ] 
polite or considerate behavior: consideration for other people, or good manners
polite or considerate action: something done out of politeness or consideration for another person
for sake of politeness: given or done as a courtesy


con·sid·er·a·tion [ kən sìddə ráysh'n ] 
careful thought: careful thought or deliberation
mindfulness of others: thoughtful concern for or sensitivity toward the feelings of others
relevant factor in assessing something: something to be taken into account when weighing the pros and cons of a situation before making a decision

Don't get hung up on the word sensitivity like so many do. Focus on "relevant factor in assessing something"

in·con·sid·er·ate [ ìnkən síddərət ] 
without regard for others: lacking thought or consideration for other people and their feelings

Don't get hung up on the word feeling, Focus on " lacking thought"

Cutting thru boats drift fishing, at full speed, running lights that create unsafe conditions. 

There are two types of boaters. 

Which one are we all?


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Jet fishin said:


> I know I am old, but courtesy and consideration used to be a very big part of the boating experience.
> 
> cour·te·sy [ kúrtəssee ]
> polite or considerate behavior: consideration for other people, or good manners
> ...


 I do keep my lights on to run from one spot to the other, I just roll them forward lol I don't run fast or shine people in other boats or houses I'm just stirring the pot and was hoping my buddy Frank T would chime in to give me trouble about BAMA :thumbsup:


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Mine have stayed on all night for over 20 years and I've never been stopped.


----------

